

An introduction to elliptic curve cryptography - vy8vWJlco
http://www.embedded.com/print/4396040

======
wavefunction
this is a wonderful explanation

I'm currently implementing ECC for a personal project ;)

~~~
vy8vWJlco
You might have a look at _seccure_ ( [http://point-at-
infinity.org/seccure/](http://point-at-infinity.org/seccure/) ) as well, if
you haven't. It's packaged and ready to go in Debian.

~~~
wavefunction
thanks but not appropriate for my stuff

~~~
wavefunction
sorry that sounded weird upon reflection, basically different tech stack but
thank you for the article and this other link!

